# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  المهدية :استغرب لمشاركة لاعب بعمر هيثم مصطفى وكنت اتمنى اختيار العجب

## البركان الهادئ

*         الأحد, 05 فبراير 2012 06:42    


 

قال  كابتن الرشيد المهدية المحلل بقناة الجزيرة ان مشاركة لاعب فى عمر هيثم  مصطفى فى مباريات المنتخب الوطنى فى امم افريقيا 2012 لم يشكل اى اضافة  للفريق بل كان عبئا ثقيلا على اداء الفريق واكد الرشيد ان قدرات المدرب  مازدا هى التى فعلت التطور فى مستويات صقور الجديان مقارنه بالبطولة  السابقة فى غانا واوضح ان مازدا مدرب كبير تمكن من قيادة المنتخب بشكل جيد  وعاب عليه عدم اختياره للسعودى سعيد واحمد الباشا والذين وصفهم بكروت رابحة  يمكن ان تحقق ما يصبو اليه كل الشعب السودانى واضاف المهدية ان غياب فيصل  العجب يعتبره واحد من اخفاقات الجهاز الفنى وقال كنت     اود ان يختاره الاطار الفنى ولو من ناحية تكريمية لما قدمه للمنتخب فى  الفترة السابقة






*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*كلام بطعم الشهد الإعلامى القومى والهلالاى الإنتماء الرشيد المهدية وسنخشى عليك من هذا الحديث الصريح من إعلام الهلال 
*

----------

